# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Concealed Weapons Permit questions

## philipsantamaria

Hey everyone, 

I was just wondering what a CWP course entails.  I'm definitely considering taking it, but any rundowns would be helpful.

----------


## RPFP

It varies through state to state, and county to county.  Go to your local courthouse, or goggle your county/state then weapons permits.  You should find a pdf. form that you can fill out to start the process.

----------


## qednick

There's some info here: http://www.usacarry.com/index.php?op...pper&Itemid=36

Typically you have to take a short training course and test.

----------


## OddballAZ

Here in AZ the class is fairly basic. It mostly covers when you can and cannot use deadly force. Mostly legal stuff but most of it is common sense. A lot of the info has to do with simply being in your house and not just concealing the firearm out in public. There is info on how to deal with the police, and when and where you can and cannot carry a firearm in public. Also info on open carry (which is legal here and doesn't require a permit).

There was a written test that most people with common sense and basic firearms knowledge could pass without even taking the class. Also a shooting test which is basic. The actual requirement to pass the shooting test is to hit a target at 5 yards (15 feet) 5 times. My instructor had us do more shooting than that though.

The class was worth it that's for sure. I carry with me almost all the time. You never know when you might need it. 

There isn't any tactical training or anything like that. I want to take some sort of tactical training. Shooting at paper at 5-30 yards is great but it isn't going to do much for you in a real world situation. But most tactical training requires you to have your CCW.

I recommend it to anyone. Even if you live and work in a good neighborhood you never know when some wacked out crazy psycho that the government run mental institutions let out is going to show up and start shooting. Get your CCW/CHP/CWP (whatever it is in your state) and carry a good reliable gun with you whenever possible.

----------


## JRegs85

Each state is different, but most are one day, for 6-8 hours (in theory). It's mostly classroom discussion, with some time spent at the range. You might have to pass a written exam. IMO, the class itself is not that worthwhile....the only reason I took the class was so I could receive a piece of paper which I could exchange at the sheriff's office for another piece of paper that says I can carry a gun.

----------


## Dequeant

If you've ever been in any branch of military.....even guard or reserve.....just send a copy of your DD214.

----------


## jsgolfman

I never had to attend a class to get my carry permit. Is this something new?

----------


## OddballAZ

> I never had to attend a class to get my carry permit. Is this something new?


What state are you in? Concealed carry permits are state things, so every state has different laws. In most states you have to take a class.

----------


## tcindie

> If you've ever been in any branch of military.....even guard or reserve.....just send a copy of your DD214.


Are you saying a DD214 preempts you from having to take the Concealed carry training?

----------


## xd9fan

then join 
www.concealcarrymag.com

----------


## Pii

> Are you saying a DD214 preempts you from having to take the Concealed carry training?


It depends on the State.  Here in Virginia, as an example, I was exempted from the class.  I merely had to produce my DD214 (USMC '90-94) for the county clerk when submitting my application.

Your State may be different.

----------


## amy31416

If I were to get a CCW, would that put my name on a government list? 

If things go badly and Hillary or anyone other than Paul gets in, I'd be pretty uncomfortable with that.

----------


## Primbs

They might put it on a government list. And the media might publish it for kicks.

http://www.vcdl.org/static/action.html

The more people have permits the more the liberals will be scared of gun owners. 

The classes are good. You can always learn new things.

----------


## Kingfisher

In Indiana we have "NO CLASS"....lol

----------


## tcindie

> If I were to get a CCW, would that put my name on a government list? 
> 
> If things go badly and Hillary or anyone other than Paul gets in, I'd be pretty uncomfortable with that.


Perhaps.. but as I've seen mentioned elsewhere.. there's only one list, and everybody is on it.  And, either way you'd still have the gun should they come for you in the night.

----------


## tcindie

> It depends on the State.  Here in Virginia, as an example, I was exempted from the class.  I merely had to produce my DD214 (USMC '90-94) for the county clerk when submitting my application.
> 
> Your State may be different.


I do believe my state is different.. such a shame.

Semper Fi Devil Dog.. 

I enlisted in '99.. wasn't in for my full 4 due to back problems, but I earned my title.

----------


## amy31416

> Perhaps.. but as I've seen mentioned elsewhere.. there's only one list, and everybody is on it.  And, either way you'd still have the gun should they come for you in the night.


No way I'm going to get on a government list, you just can't defend against that. I'll find a different way to arm myself.

----------


## oldpaths1611

Here in NH we don't have to take any class for the permit. $10 and a couple of weeks wait for the background checks to clear and you're good to go. The permit is honored in several other states as well.

By the way, the permit is for concealed carry only. You can open carry without any permit.

----------


## OddballAZ

> If I were to get a CCW, would that put my name on a government list? 
> 
> If things go badly and Hillary or anyone other than Paul gets in, I'd be pretty uncomfortable with that.



The state you're in will of course know who they have given permits out too... BUT, that doesn't mean you have a gun. Here in AZ we have a Concealed Carry WEAPONS permit. This means guns, knifes, swords, ninja stars, whatever kind of "small arm" you can conceal is legal. So just because you have the permit doesn't mean you have a gun. 

Some states have a "Concealed Carry Pistol" permit, so that would pretty much imply you do own a gun. But Concealed Carry isn't "the gun grabber list". If you buy a gun from an FFL dealer (gun store) you fill out a form already. That would be the better list for the gun grabbers to use because it's a lot bigger. In Nevada I believe you have to qualify with the gun your going to carry and then it has to be listed on the permit. But most states don't do this.

The more law abiding people who own guns, and ESPECIALLY the more people with concealed carry permits there are the harder it will be for the Democrats and the RINO's (John McCain's, Guiliani's) to go on a gun grabbing spree. Many states are coming up on 5 and 10 year anniversaries of having CCW permits so there have been lots of positive media stories done that show none of the fears of "the streets running red with blood" and "shootouts in the streets" have come true. 

The church in CO that was recently shot up was not stopped by a "security guard" like some of the media reported. The shooter was stopped by a church member with a CCW that was acting as a voluntary security guard. Some of the media got it right and reported it as such. If she wasn't there with her CCW that whole thing would have been VERY ugly. It still was bad that 2 girls died but if the Demo's and RINO's had their way it would have been worse.

Get out there and get your permit. The more law abiding gun owners out in the streets the safer our country and our RIGHTS will be.

----------


## Kingfisher

> then join 
> www.concealcarrymag.com


And:http://www.gunowners.org/......    not NRA

----------


## Kingfisher

Heres some suggestions for carry guns....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRco6hY7rFE

----------


## Fields

bumpity bump bump

----------

